# SEI Insulation grant



## maby (23 May 2009)

I wonder if anyone can help me with this query. I already have blown foam insulation in my outside walls. The back of the house is fairly okay after it but the front of the house is still cold. I am thinking about getting the exterior insulation done on front of house where 4000 euro grant is available. Lets say I just get the front of house done and it cost 6k(pure guess). Am I entitled to get the grant as I am not getting all the house done and if so will I get 4k grant? Also another scenario,if I only got 3k worth of work done ,will I get 3k grant?


----------



## redgap (25 May 2009)

Yes you are intitled to the Grant. Once you have been approved for it you have six months to draw down on it. For external insulation you get 4k back but if your sei registered contractor only does a percentange for you and charges you 3k then that is all you can claim and this is put down on your claim form that you and the contractor sign.
SEI Contractor 10225


----------



## YDB (26 May 2009)

SEI only provide grants for full solutions! They would only provide a grant for either internal or external insulation based on coverage to all external wall surfaces of a home and not even a combination of both. Refer to their partial solutions comments on their website. If you call them they are very helpful in clearing up such matters.


----------



## maby (26 May 2009)

Thansk Redgap and YDB for your replies but ye are giving me different answers really! Redgap says yes and YDB no. As you say YDB, maybe the best thing is to ring SEI. But I hope you are incorrect YDB. It seems unfair that you have to do the whole house. In my case I'd say it would cost 20k to externally insulate the house. This is crazy money and also it seems wasteful when all I really need to do is insulate the front of the house.


----------



## cgc5483 (26 May 2009)

I can confirm that YDB is correct. I wanted to dry-line only part of the house and was told unless all the house was being done then i couldn't get any grant


----------



## david ross (26 May 2009)

maby said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me with this query. I already have blown foam insulation in my outside walls. The back of the house is fairly okay after it but the front of the house is still cold. I am thinking about getting the exterior insulation done on front of house where 4000 euro grant is available. Lets say I just get the front of house done and it cost 6k(pure guess). Am I entitled to get the grant as I am not getting all the house done and if so will I get 4k grant? Also another scenario,if I only got 3k worth of work done ,will I get 3k grant?


hi,
I also think that ydb is right you can check the SEI site


----------

